# *as yet unnamed*



## JennBags (5 April 2018)

I'm sure some of you remember the tragedy of me losing my Woolfie last year, she was just 7.5 months old.  It took me a while to be ready for another pup, but have been feeling broody for a while now. 9 long weeks ago, her breeder put Woolfie's brother to her other bitch and last night we were blessed with 4 little pups, of which one will be mine.  As the sire (?) is blue merle like Woolfie  and the mother is a tri,  I was hoping for a red merle and the first one out was a red merle bitch,  which is exactly what I ordered 

There are 2 other bitches in the litter, one blue and white and one black with a white neck; and a black dog with a white neck.

I have permission to steal and share pictures from the breeder, but she'd rather not be named at the moment, although I expect a few of you know who she is.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (5 April 2018)

fantastic, many congratulations xx


----------



## Lindylouanne (5 April 2018)

Gorgeous looking pups, you must be so pleased there is a red Merle girly with your name on it. Can't wait to see more pictures as they start to grow up.


----------



## ester (5 April 2018)

Aww so pleased she cooked one to order for you


----------



## DabDab (5 April 2018)

Oh how lovely, congratulation JB!

Looking forward to some more forum collie pup pics to drool over


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 April 2018)

Amazing! Red Merle bitch? Exactly as requested? Clever mummy!


----------



## JennBags (5 April 2018)

Thank you all, I can't seem to do multi-quote nowadays which is annoying.
 Don't worry, there will be plenty of pictures and probably lots of pleas for help with training too!


----------



## Crazydancer (5 April 2018)

Soooo cute!!


----------



## Dusty M Yeti (6 April 2018)

Beautiful.... and exactly what you wanted! 

Looking forward to following her progress


----------



## Chiffy (6 April 2018)

It&#8217;s wonderful news JB , so looking forward to seeing your pup grow xx


----------



## Clodagh (6 April 2018)

How lovely. Merles are the best colour.


----------



## Sprout (6 April 2018)

Wonderful news, and exciting times ahead ..... looking forward to more pics. Xx


----------



## texas (6 April 2018)

Congratulations JB and breeder.  How exciting!


----------



## hobo (6 April 2018)

Very cute looking forward to seeing them grow.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (6 April 2018)

Am so pleased for you JB - and the breeder who needs recognition too!
Looking forward to all the updates  xx


----------



## On the Hoof (6 April 2018)

You must be beyond excited JB - so pleased for you ! Looking forward to more piccys and following progress.


----------



## Shady (6 April 2018)

Oh Jenn i am so pleased for you , can't wait to see the pics as she grows, i love merles, happy days ahead. xxxxx


----------



## BBP (6 April 2018)

Ah Im really happy for you! I havent been following the AAD board til I came to getting my pup this year but I did browse back and saw a thread on your Woolfie, Im so sorry you lost her so young. It sounds like this pup is meant to be and will bring you a lot of joy. I cant wait to see more collie pictures on here!


----------



## Moobli (6 April 2018)

So happy for you.  Look forward to lots of pupdates


----------



## TheresaW (6 April 2018)

So happy for you. Going to be the longest wait ever now until she comes home. Xx


----------



## Oenoke (7 April 2018)

Looking forward to seeing photos of her growing up.


----------



## EventingMum (7 April 2018)

How exciting! I bet you can't wait for her to be ready to come home!


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 April 2018)

What a gorgeous puppy. Have you had any thoughts about names?


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 April 2018)

what good news, looking forward to seeing her grow up and also what you call her...


----------



## JennBags (7 April 2018)

Thank you everyone,  yes it's going to be a very long 7 weeks and 3 days!

I'm liking the name Juniper. Shortened to Gin, Ginny, JuJu.  Although I don't think you can really name a dog until you meet it, so we will see


----------



## JennBags (8 April 2018)

I've managed to persuade Mr JB that Juniper is a good name, shortened to Juno   a couple more pics:


----------



## Moobli (8 April 2018)

I really like the name Juno, and I am sure it will suit her.


----------



## Clodagh (8 April 2018)

Beautiful. The worst thing about labs are the colour limitations!


----------



## MissTyc (8 April 2018)

What a beauty - just what the doctor ordered by the sounds of it x


----------



## SusieT (8 April 2018)

Am I right in saying Woolfie was the puppy who was blind and possibly also deaf and died very young?
I have to say I am surprised anyone would want to 'buy into' those genetics again - something went very wrong to produce that pup even though she was loved and I would be very unimpressed with a breeder breeding from a direct relation. 
Sorry - not what hyou want to hear but are you really prepared to deal with any so far unknown genetic complications from what is clearly not a strong line?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (8 April 2018)

SusieT said:



			Am I right in saying Woolfie was the puppy who was blind and possibly also deaf and died very young?
I have to say I am surprised anyone would want to 'buy into' those genetics again - something went very wrong to produce that pup even though she was loved and I would be very unimpressed with a breeder breeding from a direct relation. 
Sorry - not what hyou want to hear but are you really prepared to deal with any so far unknown genetic complications from what is clearly not a strong line?
		
Click to expand...

Very not right in your assumption ST, I know JBs Woolfie wasn't as you describe whatsoever! Why the hell didn't you look at her previous posts before setting your obviously underworked brain in typing such crap! :mad3: How upsetting for JB to read!


----------



## JennBags (8 April 2018)

SusieT said:



			Am I right in saying Woolfie was the puppy who was blind and possibly also deaf and died very young?
I have to say I am surprised anyone would want to 'buy into' those genetics again - something went very wrong to produce that pup even though she was loved and I would be very unimpressed with a breeder breeding from a direct relation. 
Sorry - not what hyou want to hear but are you really prepared to deal with any so far unknown genetic complications from what is clearly not a strong line?
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes you're absolutely correct and I'm a total idiot :rolleyes3: no, in fact the only idiot here is you for spouting off without checking the facts. 

No, my dog wasn't blind and she wasn't deaf. She was a healthy happy puppy who contracted meningitis. There was nothing genetic about it whatsoever, there was also nothing environmental. It was just very unlucky.


----------



## Clodagh (8 April 2018)

SusieT nearly always types *******s but that is exceptional! I always wonder about people who go back and look at past posts to muck rake, especially when they only pick the bits out to suit their argument.


----------



## Chiffy (8 April 2018)

SusieT your post made me so angry but wanting to cry for JB. How COULD you be so cruel without checking the facts?!
It was quite heartbreaking to lose that pup through no fault of anyone&#8217;s.
We are now celebrating the best possible outcome in the circumstances.


----------



## Moobli (8 April 2018)

Chiffy said:



			SusieT your post made me so angry but wanting to cry for JB. How COULD you be so cruel without checking the facts?!
It was quite heartbreaking to lose that pup through no fault of anyone&#8217;s.
We are now celebrating the best possible outcome in the circumstances.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more.  I am disgusted at SusieT's post.  How unbelievably insensitive, cruel and NON FACTUAL!


----------



## ester (8 April 2018)

If you aren't sure if you are right in thinking this forums search function usually works sufficiently well to find out without jumping straight on in.. :rolleyes3:.


----------



## JennBags (8 April 2018)

Thanks all, much appreciated.  Having seen her posts before, I'm hardly surprised by her ignorance.


----------



## Clodagh (8 April 2018)

I'm sure she will soon be along to apologise. Not.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (8 April 2018)

WTAF, SusieT?! I know your experience and qualifications have been queried before, without answers, but this is beyond the pale. Just what were you thinking?&#8221;


----------



## Moobli (15 April 2018)

Any new photos of your pup JB?  I am quite glad there is no blue merle dog in the litter as I am quite tempted by a blue merle for my next working dog.


----------



## JennBags (15 April 2018)

WorkingGSD said:



			Any new photos of your pup JB?  I am quite glad there is no blue merle dog in the litter as I am quite tempted by a blue merle for my next working dog.
		
Click to expand...

There is the blue & white bitch, but I think she may be taken already!  I'll put a photo of her in just for you 

Eyes are just opening:


----------



## Cinnamontoast (15 April 2018)

Oh dear lord, cuteness overload!


----------



## Moobli (15 April 2018)

Gorgeous!  I bet time is dragging!  Are you coming all the way up to meet her beforehand or just when you pick her up? 

Blue and white bitch pup is lovely but we won't be having any more bitches


----------



## JennBags (15 April 2018)

I can't wait for them to start playing!  WGSD no I won't make the trip up beforehand, it's just too far.


----------



## {97702} (15 April 2018)

I always think new born and very baby puppies are almost more cute than when they get to 8 weeks old - which is surely the optimum age   I am sure Juniper (love that name!) will bring you a lot of pleasure and fun JennBags, I am very very pleased for you both 

I was also wracking my brains to think who the breeder could be but I am stoopid and I have no idea


----------



## Clodagh (15 April 2018)

Lévrier;13758562 said:
			
		


			I was also wracking my brains to think who the breeder could be but I am stoopid and I have no idea 

Click to expand...

Glad I am not alone.
I think they look like mole rats at this age! Sorry.


----------



## JennBags (15 April 2018)

Clodagh said:



			Glad I am not alone.
I think they look like mole rats at this age! Sorry. 

Click to expand...

Oh but super cute little moles 

Sorry, not being obtuse but I was asked not to mention names so I won't. I don't think she's particularly known on here as a breeder so unless you know who bred Woolfie then you wouldn't be able to guess.


----------



## {97702} (16 April 2018)

To be honest the only thing that made me wonder was because its been made a big secret   They are gorgeous healthy looking puppies, thats all that matters - I bet you cant wait to pick her up


----------



## Clodagh (16 April 2018)

I don't mind not knowing, just as Levrier says.


----------



## TheresaW (16 April 2018)

Juniper is a great name.  I am counting the days for you until she comes home xx


----------



## JennBags (20 April 2018)

Thanks TheresaW,  not many people seem to like Juniper but Juno has gone down well, so I think Juniper for posh and Juno for everyday.  A picture of her just opening her eyes, apparently they're just getting up and walking around so the fun starts here!


----------



## TheresaW (20 April 2018)

I like both names.

First yard I kept Dolly on had a Juno. Everyone called her Gladys?


----------



## DabDab (20 April 2018)

:biggrin3:exciting times

I love the name Juniper


----------



## Moobli (21 April 2018)

She is gorgeous.  I must admit I prefer Juno to Juniper - just too long for my personal preference.


----------



## Clodagh (21 April 2018)

I like Juniper, although I can't see you shouting it in the park! I have to admit that no dog I have ever named has ended up being called by that name. Our dogs evolve multiple nicknames and seem to answer to them all. Real name means 'do it now!'.


----------



## {97702} (21 April 2018)

Oh I love that picture   So exciting for you seeing her grow up


----------



## ElleSkywalker (21 April 2018)

Oh JB she is a beauty! That little face   I like the name Juniper bit would shorten it to Nipper just to worry people "come here Nipper, leave those people alone " he he. I like Juno too  xx


----------



## JennBags (21 April 2018)

Thanks all, the excitement is definitely building, 5 weeks and 5 days to go. Elle  expect I'll be calling her a little nipper at first haha 
It's amazing how quickly they develop, I've never followed a puppy's progress before, but already her face and colour are changing, I think she's going to be a stunner.


----------



## Chiffy (21 April 2018)

Exciting JB, love her colouring.


----------



## JennBags (24 April 2018)

Latest cute puppy picture alert...


----------



## Sprout (25 April 2018)

JennBags said:



			Latest cute puppy picture alert...






Click to expand...

Ohhhhh, soooo gorgeous! Xx


----------



## Chiffy (25 April 2018)

Lovely picture JB, getting exciting!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (25 April 2018)

JennBags said:



			Latest cute puppy picture alert...






Click to expand...

Aw,  very cute line of pups


----------



## Clodagh (25 April 2018)

Gorgeous - and how obliging to lie in a row! 

JB - off topic but whenever you post anything I spend the rest of the day singing 'And you always find me in the kitchen at parties...'.


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 April 2018)

looks like she is a lovely pup, very exciting for you...


----------



## JennBags (30 April 2018)

More pupdates, they're outside now (and getting house trained hooray!).  Not going to be too many pics forthcoming now as they're getting rather active.  Juno tried to escape the other night but one of the other dogs rounded her up:


----------



## Chiffy (1 May 2018)

Ooh! Getting active now JB!

My pups always arrived with a good concept of house training because the breeder took them out of their Pen and onto the grass every time they woke up.


----------



## Sprout (1 May 2018)

Mabel's breeder was also great at starting the housetraining ..... it did help, but Swissies are notoriously a bit slow to train!
Loving the name ...... it took me soooo long to settle on Mabel ..... I had better start the list again now! Xx


----------



## Moobli (1 May 2018)

Love the line up of puppies - too cute!  You must be counting down the days now.


----------



## PippiPony (2 May 2018)

Love the name Juniper   THey all look so gorgeous.  SO very pleased and excited for you xx


----------



## On the Hoof (2 May 2018)

Ooh just caught up with latest pupdates!  Norty Juno trying to escape - you will have fun with her JB .   How long till you collect her? Can you pop one in the car for me please


----------



## JennBags (2 May 2018)

4 weeks and 1 day to go!
Sprout does this mean you have another on order, any ideas when it will arrive?
OTH there are still 2 available I believe!


----------



## Lindylouanne (2 May 2018)

I do love the name Juno and all the pupdates. She certainly looks as though she is having a good time outside.


----------



## On the Hoof (4 May 2018)

JennBags said:



			4 weeks and 1 day to go!
Sprout does this mean you have another on order, any ideas when it will arrive?
OTH there are still 2 available I believe!
		
Click to expand...

Oh don't say that!  It's a year too early for me as cannot look after a pup till I finish working next year


----------



## JennBags (11 May 2018)

Well as I feel it's a pupdate kind of day...


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (11 May 2018)

All on the move! Looking gorgeous,  bet you can't wait now JB!


----------



## JennBags (11 May 2018)

2 weeks and 6 days until we bring her home


----------



## Sprout (12 May 2018)

JennBags said:



			4 weeks and 1 day to go!
Sprout does this mean you have another on order, any ideas when it will arrive?
OTH there are still 2 available I believe!
		
Click to expand...

Yes JB, I am on a waiting list for a friend for Mabel ( will take the pressure off Daisy who is 13! ) hoping for a pup end of this year/next. Xx


----------



## Chiffy (12 May 2018)

Ooh, they are well on the move now JB, not long to wait!


----------



## On the Hoof (13 May 2018)

Mm scrummy adorable playful puppies...could just scoop em all up


----------



## hobo (13 May 2018)

Very exciting they are very cute love your one the best for the colouring. Sleepless nights coming very soon.


----------



## JennBags (16 May 2018)

Who wants a pupdate??

They are just under 6 weeks old now, only 2 weeks tomorrow until we bring her home.  They're getting fat!


----------



## Clodagh (16 May 2018)

More like a puppy and less like a fox cub now! I think it is great they get to be outside, they have Mum's immunity and it gives them so much opportunity to see and hear things.


----------



## Chiffy (16 May 2018)

Lovely photo JB, she&#8217;s a chubby little thing now, soon be full of mischief!


----------



## TheOldTrout (16 May 2018)

She is just gorgeous  Have you thought of a name yet?


----------



## JennBags (16 May 2018)

TheOldTrout said:



			She is just gorgeous  Have you thought of a name yet?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks 
Yes, she's to be called Juniper or Juno for short.  Mr JB didn't like Juniper so the compromise is the shortened version.


----------



## hobo (16 May 2018)

Like clodagh said she looks more like a puppy now. Did you read the story today about the Chinese family that bought a Tibetin Mastif when on holiday and though it was growing more than they expected and than it started standing on its hind legs it was a bear!!!!!!!!


----------



## JennBags (16 May 2018)

hobo said:



			Like clodagh said she looks more like a puppy now. Did you read the story today about the Chinese family that bought a Tibetin Mastif when on holiday and though it was growing more than they expected and than it started standing on its hind legs it was a bear!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha no I missed that, how funny!


----------



## Moobli (26 May 2018)

Juno must be home by now?  Love the most recent updates.  Any new photos?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 May 2018)

Another week to go, maybe?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (26 May 2018)

Am sure JB won't mind me saying, she is currently on a mini holiday in the pups area and picking up pup at the end of it, as pup is the other end of the country to where JB lives!
Looking forwards to reading her update soon


----------



## JennBags (27 May 2018)

As TFF kindly said, I'm on hols at the moment and bringing Juno home on Thursday. Will be a long day of driving!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 May 2018)

Omg, good idea to have a mini break, can&#8217;t wait to see pics when you get home!


----------



## DabDab (28 May 2018)

Goodness, didn't that go quick - very excited to read a bringing Juno home update


----------



## TheresaW (28 May 2018)

So excited for you. X


----------



## JennBags (28 May 2018)

We are going to meet her tomorrow for the first time. FW sent me some more pics today but as I'm away I can't post them on here


----------



## JennBags (28 May 2018)

Ooh I managed upload of photos from my phone!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (28 May 2018)

Nawwww such a cute little chunk of floof! Hello Nipper xxx


----------



## DabDab (28 May 2018)

Oh she's fabulous


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (28 May 2018)

Ooh! She's really grown since last pics, bet you are super excited! :cool3:


----------



## JennBags (28 May 2018)

Cheers all, yes she suddenly grew big, they change so much the first few months. So excited for our first cuddles tomorrow


----------



## TheresaW (29 May 2018)

Look at that pink nose!! Its just crying out for kisses


----------



## JennBags (30 May 2018)

We met her yesterday, she came to us both for a cuddle but spent most of the time running around being a puppy.


----------



## Clodagh (30 May 2018)

Gorgeous, and such an unusual colour. Lovely, have a safe journey home.


----------



## DabDab (30 May 2018)

JB, I fear that I may be in love with your puppy


----------



## Cinnamontoast (31 May 2018)

It&#8217;s Thursday!! I know you&#8217;ll feed our puppy broodiness and give us loads of pics. Safe journey home. X


----------



## Nici (31 May 2018)

They all look soo sweet! Im glad you will soon have a puppy in your home again, JennBags!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 June 2018)

Hopeful bump. I was hoping for a couple of puppy in new home pics if I may be so cheeky!


----------



## JennBags (4 June 2018)

I'm so sorry, I meant to post some updates but it's such a faff doing photobucket, and since having the pup home I've had very little time to myself.   I'll try to upload some pics later.

She does have a fb page though, Adventures with Juno https://www.facebook.com/Adventures-with-Juno-1031950846962136/


----------



## JennBags (4 June 2018)

We had a long journey home, about 10 hours in the car, bless her little white socks, she hardly made a sound and the crate wasn't messy at all. Friday she was just settling in, Saturday was a tough day. We let her do too much so she got tired and everyone was grouchy with each other. Suzie is not too bad with her, quite grumbly and grouchy most of the time but is just trying to assert herself as the boss. Juno came to the office with me today and was really well behaved, I crated her most of the day and let her out for toilet, food and training.  A few pics here:


----------



## DabDab (4 June 2018)

Oh she's so lovely. Hope she settles in well. I know the grouchy Westie madame routine only too well  mine's forever trying to get the cat to fall into line and lie down in an appropriate spot, the correct distance from her.


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 June 2018)

lovely pics.....


----------



## BBP (4 June 2018)

Shes gorgeous, a proper little foxy face. Sounds like she is going to be a handful!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 June 2018)

Omg, the puppy tail!! The foxy face! She&#8217;s adorable. Thank you for giving me a puppy fix. Her colouring is fabulous.


----------



## Chiffy (5 June 2018)

More good pictures JB. Glad she did well at the office. Her colouring is very special.


----------



## Mince Pie (5 June 2018)

Oh goodness, JB, I didn't know about Woolfie - I am so so sorry for you, she was such a beautiful girl. I am pleased that you are now able to take on another pup, and that you are getting the red merle girly you wanted. I hope she brings you plenty of joy. BBH xx


----------



## EventingMum (5 June 2018)

She is absolutely adorable! I hope you have lots of fun with her and Suzie grows to love her too.


----------



## JennBags (6 June 2018)

Brought her to the office with me today again - do you think I'm working her too hard?


----------



## EventingMum (6 June 2018)

Definitely, that's cruelty! Love the little tongue poking out.


----------



## Moobli (16 June 2018)

Was looking forward to seeing photos of Juno, now she is home   She is a wee beauty.  You must be so pleased with her.


----------



## JennBags (16 June 2018)

Sorry WGSD,  it's such a kerfuffle uploading photos and posting them, I never seem to have time to update you all properly!  She's actually not very well today, think she has a tummy bug but I've been worried as I'm sure you can imagine.  She's truly a delight, is learning quickly and settles well too. She gets a little hyperactive in the evenings usually but is sleeping through the night now which is brilliant (or would be if my brain didn't keep waking me up at 4!).


----------



## Moobli (16 June 2018)

She is a real beauty.  I do hope she is much better again soon.


----------



## JennBags (17 June 2018)

She's still got some diorrhea so has been allowed to come onto the bed this morning. She's a matchy matchy dog!


----------



## Moobli (17 June 2018)

Haha camo puppy.  Hope she is much better soon.


----------



## hobo (17 June 2018)

Bless her she is very sweet loving how she disappear's in to the duvet. Suzie seems to be getting used to having her around.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 June 2018)

Omg, disguised dog!! Brilliant! Hope she&#8217;s all better soon. Did she eat something funny?


----------



## JennBags (18 June 2018)

I love that pic, it makes me smile every time I see it.
Juno much better today thank you - she got me up at 4am but I didn't mind when she produced a nice solid poo!  She's been sleeping through the night for about a week now, which is brilliant.
Hobo, Suzie is really quite accepting of her now, except when there is food or squeaky toys around.  They're playing together quite a lot which is lovely to see.


----------



## JennBags (18 June 2018)

What's that, you want more cute photos?  Oh, go on then!  Hmmm photobucket not playing ball


----------



## JennBags (18 June 2018)

Trying with a new provider


----------



## JennBags (18 June 2018)

Yay, at last!


----------



## PippiPony (19 June 2018)

Aw Jen lovely pictures

So pleased how well she is settling.  Glad to hear that Suzie is coming round too xx


----------



## Cinnamontoast (19 June 2018)

She&#8217;s going to be a spectacular adult dog. Amazing markings!


----------



## JennBags (19 June 2018)

cinnamontoast said:



			Shes going to be a spectacular adult dog. Amazing markings!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks CT, that's if she makes it to adulthood as she's being a terror tonight :eek3: :lol:


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 June 2018)

JennBags said:



			Thanks CT, that's if she makes it to adulthood as she's being a terror tonight :eek3: :lol:
		
Click to expand...

We went through hell with Zak when he was a pup. He pushed boundaries into other countries! Now he&#8217;s the most loved, funniest, most amazing dog (bar his DA!!) The OH sent me a video of him in the park retrieving 3 slices of bread-individually-instead of his ball yesterday. Hilarious! 

The hard ones are worth it.


----------

